# Candidum



## dodidoki (May 7, 2017)

Two years old at me.


----------



## JPMC (May 8, 2017)

I love this species. I just bought one this year and hope to grow it as well as you.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (May 8, 2017)

Really beautiful.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 8, 2017)

JPMC said:


> I love this species. I just bought one this year and hope to grow it as well as you.



I think it's too hot in zone 7 for me to grow. Do you do anything special microclimate wise to grow your cyps outdoors (or do you grow them all indoors)?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 10, 2017)

Pristine white lip! I love the upward stance of this species - you can tell it evolved for grasslands.


----------



## JPMC (May 10, 2017)

Linus_Cello said:


> I think it's too hot in zone 7 for me to grow. Do you do anything special microclimate wise to grow your cyps outdoors (or do you grow them all indoors)?



I grow indoors.


----------

